# Wii video game-play 3DS as "GUNDUN" as



## Ollytron (Apr 19, 2012)

Wii video game-play 3 DS "GUNDUN", "GUNDUN" series have the quantity of works to be countless, this "came to 3DS nature is the biggest selling point of the 3D picture, but unfortunately the body and not in the 3D images of wii remote controller the next show how shocked.

 In the comics in such work, "someday king" takes the lead in in the 3DS, NBGI games of the comic on the work force is be obvious to all. NBGI aspects at present the most of the bigger than the ridge racing 3D "mo belong to, this also is 
cheap xbox 360 controllers regarded as one of the first game handhelds," ridge racing "has always been like for the host pertains to start, although similar game is not the best but also have certain reputation in the several classic circuit after reproduction, with 3 D images of the very good reflects the stimulation of the car.

 Like RPG friends to play at once a call "the devil overclocking survivors of the game, actually this is recently the popularity of" goddess YiWen record the demon survivor "transplantation), 3DS edition has added new psp cases content and whole speech and resolution of the higher quality, the game at the number will more evil


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 19, 2012)

There were also rumours that the new built-in translator was absolutely awful and didn't work at all. Everyone how shocked.


----------



## Datura (Apr 20, 2012)

A+ post. Would read again.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 21, 2012)




----------

